#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  5 Interesting Facts about Small Businesses.

## Bhavya

*Are you a small business owner? Here are the five interesting facts about small businesses that help you to adjust your marketing strategy.*

1. Half of all small businesses still don’t have their business website.
2. Only 3/10 of small businesses invest enough money on their marketing.
3. Small businesses don’t outsource their marketing activities.
4. Small businesses mostly use email marketing. 
5. Word of mouth generates more leads for small businesses than any other marketing methods.

----------

